# Amount Of Yeast



## Lusso (Sep 16, 2016)

Most recipes I have seen online say to add 1 packet of yeast per gallon.
I can only purchase a large bag of wine yeast locally. How much do I use per gallon. Like in teaspoons or tablespoons. 
This is my first attempt.


----------



## Spikedlemon (Sep 16, 2016)

A single 'packet' of wine yeast is 5g.
It'd be approximately 1tsp.


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 16, 2016)

That amount of yeast seems excessive. My first batches were 1 gallon batches. Used 1/4 tsp of Montrachet for each gallon (per instructions with my Fruit wine Beginners Kit) - those batches were fermented to .990 within 7 days. The kit was supposed to contain enough supplies (Acid Blend, Tanning, Campden tabs etc and 3 pkgs of Montrachet yeast) for 12 gallons. So I stuck with the plan in the recipe book included - all of them called for 1/4 tsp per gallon. 

No harm in more yeast but why waste it?


----------



## richmke (Sep 17, 2016)

5 grams of yeast (typical yeast packet) is good for 6 gallons. 5 grams is about 2 teaspoons.


----------



## drainsurgeon (Sep 17, 2016)

I read a post a while back from Danger Dave. It might of been on his Dragon Blood thread, I'm not sure. He fermented a 20 gallon batch of wine with 1 packet of yeast. It was kind of an experiment, and he was ready to add more but he didn't have to. The yeast multiplied to a sufficient level to ferment the entire batch. I'm not endorsing that kind of trial, just stating what he had said.


----------

